

Ask HN: Finding a UX/UI Designer for a startup - oseibonsu

How do you find a UX/UI designer if you are a startup and haven't been funded yet?
======
garrickvanburen
There are really two options: a) be clear & honest & persistent about your
vision for how people should interact with your startup - independent of
technology constraints. b) pay a UX/UI designer for that vision. My company
charges a single flat fee for an initial whiteboard workshop on clarifying and
identifying a projects UX. I'm sure many other UX firms do as well.

